
Emulating Persistent Memory in the Linux Kernel with Different Page Sizes - cibaract
https://www.williamwalcher.xyz/hacking-libvmmalloc-fun-profit/
======
pbalcer
With the implementation of system-ram operational mode [1] of devdax, you can
just use normal linux interfaces for allocation of huge pages [2]. Those then
can be seamlessly utilized by most memory allocators, with no need to modify
anything.

libvmmalloc has been superseded by libmemkind [3], which better allows you to
control the behavior of what I just described.

[1] - [https://pmem.io/ndctl/daxctl-reconfigure-
device.html](https://pmem.io/ndctl/daxctl-reconfigure-device.html) [2] -
[https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/vm/hugetlbpage.txt](https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/vm/hugetlbpage.txt)
[3] - [https://github.com/memkind/memkind](https://github.com/memkind/memkind)

